# Breitling Aerospace Tornado F3



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

I know there are a few Breitling Aerospace's about with alternative dials but here is mine.










Its from 2002 and was owned by Dave Chadderton who sold it on to me in about 2005/6 when he moved on to navigate the Lancaster in the BBMF and was issued with a B1. I wore it daily up until a few years ago and it now get worn sparingly in rotation. It recently had a full service from Breitling which made it look as good as new.

This was an edition of 50 according to Breitling and I know the whereabouts of another one (neither are for sale)

I hope you like it.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice :0

I saw one a while ago that had been issued to some sort of Saudi special forces group - apparently that particular batch had had no alarm/bleep enabled. Don't know if it was true or not but the dial did have a pretty cool logo on it.


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

All functions are as retail versions on mine, I have head of some that don't beep though


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

I personally do like it, and nice story behind it as well!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I love it! And some great providence behind the watch. Well done!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## uksharky (Jan 14, 2015)

Handsome fellow with a good back story. Brings to mind wandering past the Brietling Store at RIAT this year late on the Friday afternoon and noting not only the big chap minding the door, but also approx 10 pilots in red flying suits enjoying a beer and a look around


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

Do they still have Breitling tents with free goodies at air shows? I've never taken advantage of that perk!

and thanks for the kind comment, glad you all like it. The Aerospace is the true tool watch and the functions are very useful


----------



## uksharky (Jan 14, 2015)

Didnt see any Breitling tents and definately no freebies. Havent been to a large airshow for quite a few years, was suprised to see display team merchandise stalls selling stuff.


----------

